
U.S. to Act on China Software Beyond TikTok, Pompeo Says - superbaconman
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-02/u-s-to-act-against-array-of-china-software-risks-pompeo-says
======
markus_zhang
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200802212446/https://www.bloom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200802212446/https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-02/u-s-
to-act-against-array-of-china-software-risks-pompeo-says)

------
entropea
Doesn't this legitimize what China does? I personally don't want the
government telling me what I can and can't view or use, that sounds like
China.

------
euix
I read this just now. Just last week in the tiktok thread I was saying wechat
would be next. People said since only Chinese use wechat to communicate with
China it isn't the same thing.

Maybe zoom after? I have some far out of the money puts there.

------
innagadadavida
I’m going to predict Pompeo will be running for president soon. You might not
agree with his methods, but the man certainly has the capability to show
results.

~~~
evgen
He is more likely to spend 12-18 months in prison than to occupy the white
house. He was supposed to run for the open seat in Kansas as a stepping stone
to a later presidential bid but the scandals were piling up too fast, so he
opted to stay where he was to do some damage control and get a few IG slapped
back for investigating he and his wife. His tenure in the role has been one
clusterfuck after another, so I am not exactly sure what results we should be
impressed with.

